# No FS posts outside classifieds.



## Bens (Sep 19, 2010)

First post is to sell something?

Use the classified section. If you can't post there, it's because you haven't built up enough useful posts in the forum. We don't allow first post classified users, and no FS posts anywhere outside of classifieds.


----------

